# I.D. Fish Number 4



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I believe pic #1 is S. Sanchezi, but I'm not sure what the other 2 are


----------



## Stinger (Apr 3, 2005)

Cracking p's but you would have been better off putting them in the ID section of the forum.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

1. sanchezi- (*(edit* the more i look at it, the more it doesnt look like a sanchezi. im not to sure on this one)
2. either compressus or altuvei (need clearer flank shot to determine)
3. need better picture (rhom possibly)


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

1st one sanchezi, 2nd idunno, 3rd rhom!


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

first one looks like an eigenmanni to me. 
second one i dunno
third one looks a rhom???

just my 2cents....


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

S. sanchezi
S. altuvei
S. rhombeus (maybe)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> 1. sanchezi- (*(edit* the more i look at it, the more it doesnt look like a sanchezi. im not to sure on this one)
> 2. either compressus or altuvei (need clearer flank shot to determine)
> 3. need better picture (rhom possibly)


I agree with your statments....but once again...i dont know where these fish are from.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

SAnchezi 10000000%


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i have a strong hunch #1 isnt a sanchezi

#1 could be sanchezi but i honestly dont think so and im not sure what else it could be

#2 compressus

#3 rhom


----------

